# Do I Need A Case?



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Someone told me if I got a Kindle I need a case for it, to prevent it from getting dropped and broken. But I'm afraid a case would make the pretty skin I'm planning on buying kinda pointless because it would be hidden by the case.

What do you guys say? Do you have cases for your Kindles?


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, get a case to protect it.  You can always slide the Kindle out of it when reading and put it back in when you are done.  You can get a padded sleeve also.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would suggest putting it in _something_ with a stiff cover. The screen is very breakable. However, if you don't take it out of the house, and take care to put it on a shelf where no one will place anything on top of it, or step on it, or mash it in any way, it should be just fine.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

You can still do the case and a skin also.  You still have to open the case to read the device and you and others can see the skin.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

There are some cases that have mounting systems that are not as intrusive as the four corner straps.  I have mine in the Amazon lighted cover which uses the hinge system, so nothing covers up the Kindle itself and my skin is all I see.  Of course  you never get to see the back when you keep it in a case.


----------



## dragonfly (Aug 25, 2009)

I kind of felt the need both for a skin and a case. I purchased a skin to protect my actual white K2 from the build up of skin oils that I felt would happen on the white surfsace over time. A case gives my kindle a sturdy home. The cover of my case (Oberon here) folds back like a book to reveal my kindle wearing it's pretty skin.

When I first joined the boards, there was a member who reported that the screen had broken on her Kindle when she put it naked into a backpack. I did not want that to be me, as I regularly fill a day pack for travel to the beach, work, and elsewhere.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

I think its a good idea


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the input guys. Looks like I need to be shopping for a case.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a screen protector on my K2 to protect the screen from scratches - mine is from Boxwave.

I also have a cover, but my kindle only uses the cover when I take it somewhere and it's jammed into my purse. For reading at home it goes naked.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool idea Talley. I'll def check out those screen covers!


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a skin and case. The case makes it more comfortable for me to hold and provides padding when it's in my bag.

I also use a screen protector. I know it's not necessary but it gives me piece of mind. I tend to touch the screen while I read for better leverage. With the screen protected, I don't have to worry about scratches or dirt from my fingers.


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

If you want to show off your skin while reading, perhaps get a sleeve that will protect the screen while stored?

Then you pull it out and read it naked.


----------



## mirz2000 (Feb 28, 2011)

It depends on how tough you are on your electronics.  With my K2, I only used a case when traveling, which was not too often.  The rest of the time, I never used a case.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

chuckf410 said:


> If you want to show off your skin while reading, perhaps get a sleeve that will protect the screen while stored?
> 
> Then you pull it out and read it naked.


I've never had a skin on my K, but I originally just kept it in a padded M-Edge sleeve and read it naked (as in the Kindle was naked while I was reading it, not me  ). It was several months of hanging around these boards before I was enabled to purchase a Noreve, and that it what my K has been in ever since.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

take a look at a sleeve
sylvia


----------



## D.J. Morel (Mar 7, 2011)

My first post to Kindle Boards.

Not sure how others feel, but I originally got just the Kindle and it felt too light. I later got the case with light, and like the extra weight. I find it a lot more comfortable reading something a little heavier, and like that it opens and closes.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Good thought, D.J. I hadn't even thought about the weight/feel of it with a case added.

ireadbooks, I have to tell you I'm loving your avatar. The Farseer books (expecially Assassin's Appretence) are some of my favorite books ever.


----------



## kindle_maniac (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually I wouldn't mind to buy a neoprene sleeve. For me the weight is not so important, I don't have that impression of Kindle being to light. Do you think a neoprene sleeve is OK or not?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Dara England said:


> ireadbooks, I have to tell you I'm loving your avatar. The Farseer books (expecially Assassin's Appretence) are some of my favorite books ever.


You are officially my new Kindle Kompanion 

Oddly enough, I do not consider myself a fantasy fan. Fantasy is my least favorite genre, right up there with romance.

However, Piers Anthony's _On A Pale Horse_ and the entire Farseer collection are some of my favorite books. (I actually cried when Molly and Fitz reunited )

Perhaps I've just been reading the wrong fantasy?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, for me the skin is more for decoration, and a cover is what really offers protection, especially if you carry your Kindle around in a bag and it comes into contact with keys and other things in your bag or purse.


----------



## splashes99 (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, the skin is basically just a big sticker and doesn't give your Kindle any protection.


----------



## didjaever (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought a rooCASE that I can remove the Kindle from when reading to show off my skin. I just wanted to make sure it was protected when I was traveling OR not using it. A case of some kind is a MUST.

http://www.amazon.com/rooCASE-Neoprene-Wireless-Reading-Generation/dp/B0040VSJMQ


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

It really depends on your lifestyle...

At home, I leave my Kindle "au'natural" as I like the compact size and lightness (Not to mention the Star Trek LCF (look-cool factor)). However, for traveling or working in the field, I have a black M-Edge latitude cover which is very rugged Kevlar-like canvas, has a molded mounting system and is zippered. It also is very masculine in appearance as opposed to so many of the covers which look like a woman's clutch purse.


----------

